# Hornets Athletic Trainer Terry Kofler will not be retained



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *After 22 seasons with the New Orleans Hornets,Terry Kofler will not be retained as athletic trainer *
> 
> Terry Kofler, who had been the New Orleans Hornets' only athletic trainer since their inception in 1988 when they were based in Charlotte, N.C., will not be retained for this upcoming season, team officials announced on Tuesday.
> 
> Since Dell Demps was hired in July as general manager last month to replace Jeff Bower, the Hornets' basketball operations department continues to undergo restructuring.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/08/after_22_seasons_with_the_new.html





> *Hornets Name Strength Coach, Video Coordinator and Head Trainer*
> 
> NEW ORLEANS –The New Orleans Hornets announced the hiring of Strength Coach Carlos Daniel, Video Coordinator Adam Tatalovich and the promotion of Mark Cranston to Head Athletic Trainer.
> 
> Cranston, who has served the past four seasons as the Director of Athlete Performance and Rehabilitation, takes over the role of Head Athletic Trainer for the Hornets. He is a licensed physical therapist and is certified by the National Athletic Trainers Association as an athletic trainer. In addition, he has professional credentials from the National Strength Coaches Association as a certified strength coach, as well as the National Academy of Sports Medicine as a performance enhancement specialist. He has an extensive resume that covers 29 years of physical therapy and athletic training practice. He was awarded the 1992 Nuprin Comeback Award for the rehabilitation of Olympic gold-medalist Shannon Miller and received the 1995 Distinguished Alumni award from Wichita State University Department of Physical Health. Prior to joining the Hornets, Cranston was a clinical director of sports medicine, physical therapy and athletic training in Oklahoma City. He has a bachelor’s degree in physical therapy from Wichita State University and a masters of public health from the University of Oklahoma.


http://www.neworleans.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=464664&Itemid=578


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now the guy who was to replace Kofler, Mark Cranston, has resigned. Wonder what happened there? LOL! Hornets need a trainer now? Uggh.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/09/mark_cranston_resigns_as_new_o.html


----------

